# Does my Husband have to attend our counselling app?



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all

After a 4 week wait Iv got word this afternoon we have been accepted for egg share which is great!!!...thing is my dh has just started a new job and will really struggle to get any time off right now. *Can i go to counsling app myself?* I am the donor (just incase that makes a difference).

Thanks for any help

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure the DH has to go, as a couple it affects both of you. 

Can your clinci not to a weekend?? Or late evening??

Fab news about be accepted, good luck with everything!!!

N xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks skybreeze i think you may be right from what investigating iv been doing on the net tonight. Not to worry we will just have to find a way around about it. 

We live and scotland and will be travelling to london for treatment so evening appointments wouldnt be an option as we would be flying back same day. To be totally honest i am still in shock that we have been accepted ono the egg share program. I had prepared myself for not getting accepted and now that we have been its so exciting.

Thanks Again


----------



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

My DH has to come with me to my counselling appointment- think that is the case everywhere.


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just for anyone who might be looking at this post in the future...I called my clinic and they confirmed that yes my husband does have to attend my counselling appointment.

Good luck to everyone going through egg share!!!

xxx


----------

